# vserver and live tv



## tubular031 (Aug 18, 2003)

I have Vserver on my tivo and I can watch shows that have been recorded through WMP and Tivoweb. I have downloaded a new version from http://armory.nicewarrior.org/projects/vstream-client/

And now I have no idea what to do with it. There is no vserver file to execute. All that is there is a vserver.c file. I want the new version because it says I can watch the video in the live tv buffer. This would be cool since my tivo is in the living room and my computer is in my office.. can someone give me some pointers on where to go from here?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I can do this now with VLC and the vserver that comes with the alpahwolf /busybox.


----------



## The_WRAiTH (Apr 8, 2006)

Gunnyman said:


> I can do this now with VLC and the vserver that comes with the alpahwolf /busybox.


Ok please explain, from your posts it looks like there is a way to watch what's on your tivo via your pc?

What do I need to do this? My box have been Zippered already...

tnx


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

vserver + tivoweb+vlc= watching your now playing list and live buffers over a PC or Mac.
I have a howto that needs to be in the wiki if I forot to add it I'll do so.


----------



## tubular031 (Aug 18, 2003)

What is vlc? 

and what is the wiki? can you post a link please?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

http://www.videolan.org/vlc/

And as for the wiki click on the "Zipper Wiki" link in Gunny's sig.


----------



## The_WRAiTH (Apr 8, 2006)

Gunnyman said:


> vserver + tivoweb+vlc= watching your now playing list and live buffers over a PC or Mac.
> I have a howto that needs to be in the wiki if I forot to add it I'll do so.


Cool thanks, let me know when you put the how to up..


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

it's really pretty simple
just get vlc from videolan.org you MAY need to get a couple of vlc modules for tivo streaming from sourceforge.net just search for vlc tivo.
make sure vserver is running on the tivo.
start VLC
open network location
then do tivo://tivoIPaddress/plist
this will bring up your tivo's npl as a play list in vlc
the 1st two entries will say "live" these are your buffers.
Note, it doesn't always work.


----------



## tubular031 (Aug 18, 2003)

i get an error
Unable to open 'tivo://192.168.131.20/plist'

I know that vserver is running because I click on view in tivoweb and I can watch recorded shows. I also installed the 2 dll files libvstream_plugin.dll and libty_plugin.dll. any idea where to look next?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

make sure you have the absolutely latest dll's for vlc


----------

